# Missing my kitty



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

and then one day he disappeared...no where to be found. I miss my baby. These were taken the day before he went missing. He was only a year and a half


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to heat that. I'm know how it feels. I'm still grieving from my cat Claire, who escaped out of the door and she wouldn't come back. I got her when she was only a couple of months old and I guess she always was a bit wild. I had been looking at the pound for awhile and that was torture. There were so many cats that looked like her and then leaving with no cat. How long has he been missing?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is too sad. Did you put missing cat poster up? Did you call the vets and the animal controls? Maybe someone has taken her in. You never know, sometimes cats come back many months later. He is a very beautiful cat, hopefully he will come back and don't give up looking. Also find cat rescues in your area, he could be with a rescue. My sister runs a cat rescue and people bring her cats off the street and she puts them on her website.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's been missing since the end of last summer. We've been looking around, and I've put up multiple miss cat ad's on craigslist with no luck. He was a great kitty, whoever found him probably kept him, he was sucha sweety.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That's one problem with outdoor/indoor cats. Its nice for them to have the freedom, but it's never really safe. 

Still hold out hope he'll find his way home. 

My boyfriend's black cat is also named Boo


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He has a very unique coloring. I haven't been a cat person since I was 12, and my favorite cat left and never came back. Other cats we had always came back, but Fred disappeared one day. I hope your little guy comes home soon!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

him and our other kitty Gourdy were always together. He was ssooooo depressed when Boo disappeared. 










After a couple months of searching/waiting for him to come home, my mom brought him home a new brother, Slayter.


----------



## TracieSkaggs (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry about your cat, Im a cat person too, and Ive lost cats before so I know how ya feel, but he may come back, dont give up. My neice has a cat that was missing for almost a year, and one day she was outside, and saw him standing at the corner of the woods.


----------

